# Drivers for Digipix irDA webcam....



## BigBrains57 (Jun 24, 2006)

Its a generic webcam and i've checked out he sites from 'Drivers 101' and on Google, but have nothing, the disc that came with it is damaged so i can't use that. The selling site hasn't sent a reply yet.  
Anyone know of a generic webcam driver?


----------



## jp198780 (Jun 24, 2006)

if you've looked everywhere, wait til the company e-mails you back, if they dont have a driver, your probrably just going 2 have 2 get a new 1.


----------

